# New Tires?



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

:33: I am looking for suggestions on new tires. I want a good all-around tire. I ride mostly trails, some mud, some creeks, and some snow. The trails are part hard packed, part loose dirt and rocks, and some mud. A few hill climbs as well. I've got a few in mind but want some other opinions. Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well I'll say this. I love my MST's but this weekend I was running against a guy w/ zilla's (not mudzilla's) and they seems to hook up better in loose dirt than my mst's we were racing and he was getting me off the line by 1/2 bike length and when you looked at the starting line you could see where I was roosting for like the first 20-30feet and really diggin at the starting line, and he only had maybe a few feet of roost and they wernt diggin as much on the start.... now.. granted some of that was because I've got a good bit more torque and power than him. I think the MST's would ride better on the trail though.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

zillas are lighter too i think.
Amongst the lightest i'd bet.


----------



## chemoman23 (Jan 5, 2009)

i would go with the ITP MUDLIGHT Xtr'S 27inch with a 14inch rim. that what my buddy has and it looks bad *** and the balance is not thrown off by a bigger tire taking hard turns and such, and its a radial. The maxxis bighorns are also really strong tire. i have the mudlights xl and it nice, got a good price for rims and tires for less that 600 so i jumped on it. and if the $ ain't problem i would change the rims, There are seven of us on bruteforces alone and five of us have bent a stock rim. out of big group that we ride with 9 out of 10 have itp tires and rims or both.


----------



## chemoman23 (Jan 5, 2009)

and the zillas aren't bad either bigger lugs, but i think the ITP XTR would be the thing to go with. The side walls are stiffer and allow not as much role, the two that ride with us that have them love them.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i used to have zillas on my honda. not a bad tire


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

chemoman23 said:


> and the zillas aren't bad either bigger lugs, but i think the ITP XTR would be the thing to go with. The side walls are stiffer and allow not as much role, the two that ride with us that have them love them.


I think if I were to personally buy a trial tire it would be the Mudlite XTR.


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Has anyone used the swamplites?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

personally no, but I've read they have great traction in woodsy soft area. Mud performance is under par.


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

What about Dirt Devil 2 or Executioners? I want a stiff side wall with some side lugs.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i've always wanted executioners for some reason. i have personal experience with itp 589's and they are a pretty good all around tire aswell


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

executioners look cool but they dig in the mud. Outlaws perform better. Have proven that side by side.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think the Exc's are REALLY Heavy too...


----------



## chemoman23 (Jan 5, 2009)

still think for a trail tire that preforms well in mud the mudlight xtrs are the way to go,


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

chemoman23 said:


> still think for a trail tire that preforms well in mud the mudlight xtrs are the way to go,




yeah you've mentioned that twice....


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

but but but they're so pretty


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

also, mudlite xtr look wayyy too much like mst's


----------



## Brock42 (Dec 18, 2008)

i have 28" mudlights and i like them alot the tire aint too too heavy so the power is there when needed and in the mud the traction is there when needed but i would go with Mudlights or zillas both tires are really light and ive heard the swamp lights wear down really fast


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

I really like the Dirt Devil 2's but haven't heard of anyone using them. Anybody ever use GBC tires?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

dirt devil xt's are sweet lookin too, also have heard alot of good words about 'em. just a consideration


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

The Dirt Devil 2 x/t's are the ones I'm looking at. With that said if I go with 27" or 28" should I be looking at some clutch work?


----------



## Mud Narc (Feb 5, 2009)

If you are not doing any serious mud ridding then you probably would enjoy the Mud lights. The ride isn't so bad as with an aggressive tire and you do not notice any power loss. My wife rides a 08 Griz. 350 with mud lights and as everyone knows they are not the most powerful bike and it does well in the sand pits, trail and even in the mud.


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

I personally don't care much for the mudlites. But thanks for the info. I found some DD2 x/t's on ebay and I think it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I like the Zilla's. Bighorns are a great trail tire. I had 2 sets of Swamplites....they are OK. If you ride rocks stay away from Mudlites....the sidewalls are too thin. Trust me...I live in the Mountains where there is a lot of rock....We call them Pluglites around here. "Not to offend anyone"


----------



## chemoman23 (Jan 5, 2009)

well i don't know anything bout the tire your looking at it and my friend has 27inch xtr's and his does fine, i don't think you will need any cluch work. i mean you could to make up for anypower lost, maybe 2 mph in the top end? so i think it would be a waste but each to their own. t


----------



## thunderhead007 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have Swamp Lites and have no complaints. I do all types of riding with them.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

I have found that the maxxis tires wear about the best. The swamp lites are a great all around tire. I agree with bootlegger on the mudlites they are too lite. That kinda goes for all itp tires IMO. The Dirt Devil's are WAY heavy. All GBC carcus's are heavy. Fo rall around tires I would have to choose between these four...
Swamplites
Zillas 
Mud Bugs
bighorns

Remember they are going on a kawi so you don't wanna rob too much power :doh:


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Well the swamplites don't have enough of a side lug for me. I have read the zillas don't have very stiff sidewalls. Have heard the bighorns are great but I am wanting to go a little cheaper. Haven't heard much about the mud bugs. Any more help is appreciated. And as far as power, it's a kaw. nough said!!


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

HAha, just poking at ya josh...The side walls onthe zillas are great. I have them on my 1100 lb Prowler. They don't roll over at all. The bighorns are a bit pricey. Do some research on the mudbugs, they are good!


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah I've been doing some research and the mud bugs sound like real good tires but I think the zillas are better for my riding style. Especially with the weight!!!!!

HAha, just poking at ya josh<< I know just had to retaliate a little.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Did you find a wight spec on the mudbug? The Zillas are definitly lighter. I put 28" Zillas on my prowler and they turn as easy as the stock 26" rawhides. That is on a CAT though!!


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah the mudbugs are just about 3 or 4 pounds heavier. I'll probably go with the zilla's in 27" or 28". Gonna get some more info about the secondary spring to see if I should go with the almond or the green. I plan on a few more minor power upgrades and don't want to need to change it twice.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Cool, your six fitty auta spin 28's great.


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah, That's what I'm hopin!


----------



## 4man0822 (Feb 8, 2009)

The xtr's are a perty decent tire, but don't mud very well! Now if you're talkiing about very light mud, they'll fit the bill. But very light mud, turns into the nasty, perty near all the time terrain for most of us & they won't cut it here!! The Swamp Fox Plus' are a really great tire for all around, as they mud really well(no outlaw)but hold their own!! The Bi/Tri Claws should also be considered along with the Zillas & Bugs! As they're just barely heavier than the Zillas! Good luck & hope this helps Brandon


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks, but I still like the zillas(not the mudzillas) better cause of weight and price.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

You should take a look at the bi claws and tri claws. I haven't owned a set but thats what I wanted when I bought my mudzillas on my foreman but they were on back order. I did alot of reading up on them and they seem to be a great all around tire with great mud ability. It's only a 27 and supposedly out muds alot of 28's.


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

My bike has a solid rear axle so the 28's will give me a little more ground clearance, but thanks for the info.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

What is the exact size your going with?


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

If I go with the zillas the size will be 28x12 rear and 28x10 front.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

12's or 14's


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

12's probably not sure if I'm gonna get rims too or not


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

More limited with 28x12's on tire selection but 14's will give a better range and types.


----------



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

*swamp lites*

i had a set of 28 lites good trail tire only problem their not a well rounded tire and like to spin instead of hooking up like a tire should..


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

I had a set of 29.5 swamplites on my old AC - decent job in the mud but liked to travel on hard pack - i found myself correcting/over correcting all the time cause the tires like to skate... May have just been the size. there are a couple more sets that ride with us - 27s and 28s and those guys seem to like them pretty good!


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

So what did you end up going with?


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Still on stockers for now. I think the zillas are my best bet. they look like a good all-around tire and are very lightweight.


----------



## outlaw brute08 (Mar 25, 2009)

i give my vote to the mudlight xtr's they seem like a great all around tire...but then again i'm a big fan of the outlaws:lawz: just my favorite tire all around haha


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

I will buying tires and wheels soon from mudslinger it isso very hard to decide on a wheel hight 12 or 14 and what tire i do know i want 27/9 in the frunt and 27/11 in the rear and it will eather be the sparticus or itp xtr but i wish i knew what rim 12 or 14 please help


----------

